# Infection



## Omegareign (Jul 29, 2012)

So, I got my gear in the other day.  CVL.  pinned 250mgof test e, and 100mg of masteron.   Used a 23 guage to draw and changed needles and used a 25guage to inject.  Ive done this numerous times.  Well I started getting the normal injection pain, but then it got real bad and swelling and I started running a fever.  With those signs I went straight to the doc.  He prescribed me some anti-biotics and told me to come back in a couple days and they might have to drain it.  I pinned on friday, saw the doc today, sunday.    Anyhow, Im having trouble deciding where I went wrong.  Not sure if I did'nt clean good enough or if I have dirty gear.  Any advice...thanks guys. Trying to decide to just scrap this gear and go somewhere else, or what.  Very frustrating when you do everything right.


----------



## Hurt (Jul 29, 2012)

Omegareign said:


> So, I got my gear in the other day.  CVL.  pinned 250mgof test e, and 100mg of masteron.   Used a 23 guage to draw and changed needles and used a 25guage to inject.  Ive done this numerous times.  Well I started getting the normal injection pain, but then it got real bad and swelling and I started running a fever.  With those signs I went straight to the doc.  He prescribed me some anti-biotics and told me to come back in a couple days and they might have to drain it.  I pinned on friday, saw the doc today, sunday.    Anyhow, Im having trouble deciding where I went wrong.  Not sure if I did'nt clean good enough or if I have dirty gear.  Any advice...thanks guys. Trying to decide to just scrap this gear and go somewhere else, or what.  Very frustrating when you do everything right.



So this was your first time injecting from these vials right?  If so I'd be scared to try again, even though that's how you'll be able to tell if it's the gear :S

Sorry to hear bro...


----------



## JOMO (Jul 29, 2012)

Get with CVL and see if you can get it straightened out if it "is" the gear. First Iv'e heard for their goods.


----------



## DADAWG (Jul 29, 2012)

i think its a strong possibility that instead of infection you had a reaction to the shot , USUALLY a infection doesnt come on that fast .


----------



## Omegareign (Jul 29, 2012)

The fever is what worried me dadawg.  Wouldnt be a big deal if I didn't start running 102 fever.  That usually points to infection.  And it's extremely swollen and red.  Has all the signs of infection.


----------



## DF (Jul 29, 2012)

Omegareign said:


> The fever is what worried me dadawg.  Wouldnt be a big deal if I didn't start running 102 fever.  That usually points to infection.  And it's extremely swollen and red.  Has all the signs of infection.



Did you pin the glute or the quad?


----------



## Jada (Jul 29, 2012)

I agree with Jomo, hit cvl up but I only heard positive reviews from this lab, first time me hearing this.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jul 29, 2012)

Only your doctor is going to help with this. Go see him if you're concerned.


----------



## Lulu66 (Jul 29, 2012)

Been your first shot, it could be the so called test flu... I've gotten it and it comes with a fever too. Were did you inject? Glut quad? How deep? Did you clean the top of the vial before drawing? Did you check the syrenge for pieces of rubber floating in it?< this is common when drawing with a larger needle, i have had to dump my oil a few times due to this...

Personally, i would give it another shot once the swelling on the other side subsides.


----------



## Zeek (Jul 29, 2012)

IF it is the gear itself rest assured you won't be the only infection, when a dirty batch goes out the guys all fall like dominoes. So if this is an isolated case we would probably be wise to explore all options. Test flu came to mind also but the speed at which he got hit is odd to me. As dawg stated sounds like a reaction.


----------



## Omegareign (Jul 29, 2012)

I pinned my quad.  And yes I cleaned the area and vial with alcohol.  I've been to the doc.  But he can't directly point to the cause. They're doing my blood work too.  He also gave me antibiotics   I'll let y'all know how this plays out.


----------



## Zeek (Jul 29, 2012)

right now the important thing is curing that infection, we will get to the why and how just as soon as you are better!

either way hate this happened to you Omega my friend


----------



## Trust (Jul 29, 2012)

How is the injection site looking ?

Last year i was running trenA and t prop EOD, and at 8 weeks into my cycle i started getting flu like symptoms..getting worse every shot...that was my body telling me i had enough tren ( was my 1st time on tren) But my injection site was perfect. It was no infection.

If its an infection, odds are the injection site will be swollen. (even though u can have a systemic infection, without an infected injection site, but less likely imo)

I hope you get well soon bro!


----------



## beasto (Jul 29, 2012)

More than likely like EZ and Dawg said a reaction...My wife was a Physician at the time...had this happen before Zyrtec cleared it up after a few days. That's why I always keep it on hand just in case.


----------



## SFGiants (Jul 29, 2012)

No chances should be taken and I would toss both vials, not touching it again after that!

Always play it safe saving a buck is not worth your health!


----------



## Omegareign (Jul 30, 2012)

Cvl responded.  Said it was very unlikely that the gear was dirty.  However they want me to try another vial and see what happens. Not going too till this infection clears up though.


----------



## Cobra Strike (Jul 30, 2012)

Sorry to hear this omega. Wether it is the gear or not I am sure CVL will make it right bro. Really sucks to hear when things like this happen to guys.

Now on to your problem. Where did you get the mast from? You drew out of two separate vials. Next time draw out of a new cvl vial only and skip a mast injection, Im curious to see what is going on. I also agree with dadawg on the reaction thing. Ive had infections myself before and they have never come on that fast but thats not to say that this is not an infection. Usually when you get an infection it is rarely the gear. A couple of my infections would occur in the middle of a vial when Ive already injected 2 or 3 times out of that vial...this really frustrated me as once it seemed that it was happening at random times in various vials. I was pretty sure it was something other then the gear.

Please keep us all updated and stay in contact with CVL


----------



## coltmc4545 (Jul 30, 2012)

I just don't see a fever from an infection coming that soon like dawg said. Not saying it couldn't be one, I think its more of an allergic reaction to the oil possibly? Are both test and mast CVL? First shot out of both? I would think if it's the gear this wouldn't be an isolated case. If it is an infection from the gear, like cobra said, PLEASE keep in contact with CVL. I know they wouldn't want any other cases of this pop up and want to make sure thier customers are all safe and happy.


----------



## Omegareign (Jul 30, 2012)

Both the masteron and test were cvl.  My fever has gone down thanks to the antibiotics and the swelling some too.  Once it's totally healed going to inject test only and go from there, like cobra said.  Def going to toss the vials I used.   Maybe I'm allergic to masteron?  I've ran 4 test cycles so don't think it's the test.  Anyhow going to figure this thing out.  thanks for all the help.


----------



## coltmc4545 (Jul 30, 2012)

Send that mast to me I'll guinea pig it and see if it's contaminated!


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Jul 30, 2012)

keep us posted Omega,sorry this happened brother


----------



## Yaya (Jul 30, 2012)

this happened to me a couple years back, sore injection spot and fever within hours... with me it was a reaction because 2 days later i was fine.. however, i shouldve went to the docs to rule out infection. Listen to the doc and good luck bro


----------



## Moppy1 (Jul 30, 2012)

You could go to the pet store and buy a couple hamsters.......one gets the old gear and one gets the new.


----------



## Cobra Strike (Jul 30, 2012)

I wouldn't throw out the vials just yet bro...let's find out what's going on first. Make sure you inject the test from a new vial and in a new spot.


----------



## coltmc4545 (Jul 30, 2012)

Ok so here's the deal. Me and omega have talked via PM and email. He is sending me both vials. They're are brand new vials that he's pinned once out of using brand new sterile pins. I asked him about this as my health and safety as far as blood contamination is #1 to me. I will be pinning .5 cc of test and .5 cc of mast in 2 different locations using 2 different pins. I will report the day I pin and will update good or bad of my findings. I contacted CVL via email and told them of what I am doing. I haven't recieved an email back from them yet but I'll post honest findings, if any. Like I said, I am convinced sterility isn't an issue as I've asked omega about his pinning procedure. My girlfriend works in the med field also and we have plenty of Zithromax laying around. I might even take day to day pictures with a time stamp if I can get my laptop screen fixed (got dropped off the desk) that way there's no questions about my honesty since I'm a CVL rep. Either way, good or bad, I will post my findings as health for everyone including myself is a priority. I am a rep but I am in no way shape or form financially involved with CVL so I have nothing to lose or gain by posting good or bad about what I find. I just want to rule out any possible causes to this situation as even though I'm just a rep, I 100% believe and trust in the company and if there's a dirty batch it needs to be resolved so there's no more cases like this and if it's not a dirty batch it needs to be resolved because things like this can hurt a company also if they aren't facts. Also for omega's health and safety he needs to know if he is just allergic to a certain type of oil or solution so this doesn't happen to him again.


----------



## Cobra Strike (Jul 30, 2012)

Very interested in seeing the results of this colt...however we should find out sooner then that...the test omega recieved is all the same batch so we should get some kind of info after his next pin from a new vial...but like colt said this will get taken care of. I am personally in contact with cvl over this matter and they have no issues with replacing the gear wether It's the gear or not. They have a new batch coming on line for their re-opening and they will work with omega on making this right even if its not their fault


----------



## Omegareign (Jul 30, 2012)

Could be the masteron maybe thats what Im allergic too?   Or could of just been I did'nt clean injection spot enough or let the alcohol dry enough.  I really appreciate you doing this colt, as Im sure do the other members.  I would never want this to happen to someone else.  And thanks cobra, appreciate it man.


----------



## Cobra Strike (Jul 30, 2012)

Ya no worries omega...you will be compensated brotha...the reps here will make sure your taken care of 

The mast and test are all made with the same oils...just don't come to any conclusions until we see what's goin on.


----------



## sfstud33 (Jul 30, 2012)

You might want to find out what the base oil used was - cottonseed or something else? You might be having a reaction to the oil itself.


----------



## Omegareign (Jul 30, 2012)

This is the 4th lab I have used, so it being the oil is very unlikely.  Once I inject test only, Ill go from there.  CVL has been great during this and will work with me any way they can, very reputable company.


----------



## Cobra Strike (Jul 30, 2012)

I believe its grapeseed oil


----------



## sfstud33 (Jul 30, 2012)

Cool - i know when i brewed my own tren i used cottonseed!


----------



## DJ21 (Aug 1, 2012)

Oh man, i'm gonna check back on this. Just got some CVL Test-E recently.


----------



## Omegareign (Aug 1, 2012)

Alright, so the infection has gone down a lot, pain has gone almost away and redness is almost gone, looks really good today.   Decided to go ahead and pin my left shoulder with the CVL test e.  Did 1.5 CCs.  I'll let yall know how it goes, so far so good.  

Also, I have sent Colt the stuff, so we will see if it was me or those bottles.  Thanks again everyone for the help.


----------



## sfstud33 (Aug 1, 2012)

Hey guys - for what its worth i pinned CVL masteron yesterday and everything is perfect - no pip or issues. My test was Pinns - oh so smooth....


----------



## Omegareign (Aug 1, 2012)

when did you order sfstud?   Cause if you ordered within the last month, prob the same batch as mine.  Good to know these things so I can figure out where I went wrong.


----------



## sfstud33 (Aug 1, 2012)

Ordered mine about two or three weeks ago. There aren't any batch numbers or dates on the vials, but i've only had mine about a week or so.


----------



## Cobra Strike (Aug 1, 2012)

That's good to hear omega!!!! 

Make sure you keep cvl updated on this


----------



## Omegareign (Aug 1, 2012)

Yeah, I did cobra, actually they checked up on me.  So far they have been outstanding.  sfstud, sounds like we have the same batch, so prob was just me not cleaning well enough and rushing the shot.


----------



## sfstud33 (Aug 1, 2012)

To be honest, after i read about your issue, i made sure that after i popped the tops on the vials i used an alcohol swab to clean the tops. I draw with an 18 gauge pin and then inject with a regular 23 pin. You need to watch it when you are changing pins on the syringe - Its easy to touch something that is not sterile.

So far so good, my next shot is on Friday.


----------



## Jada (Aug 1, 2012)

hey omega im happy ur infection is going away. plus CVL cares about there people !


----------



## Omegareign (Aug 2, 2012)

So day two, shoulder is fine, leg still has some slight pain, but gets better by the day.  Going to let the doctor have one last look at it once I get through all the anitbiotics he told me to take.  Saturday, going to pin test and masteron, will let yall know how that goes.


----------



## coltmc4545 (Aug 3, 2012)

On just wanted to give everyone an update. I recieved omega's package yesterday but was at work so I didn't get it til this morning. I went through my standard pinning procedure (wash hands, clean environment, alcohol swab the vial and pin area with 2 different swabs, blah blah blah) I loaded up 2 different barrels, fresh out of the package. I pinned the mast e in my left glute and the test e in my left quad. I drew a small circle with a sharpie around each pin area so I know exactly where to watch for any redness. I haven't pinned in either of those spots for the past week as I'm pinning prop Ed and been rotating between pecs and traps with slin pins, and right quad and glute with 25g. Both pins went smooth. Just pinned about 10 min ago. I will update you all for the next 5 days on this to see if there's any infection or anything. I have z packs at the house so if neccesary I'll take them if I get one but will update you all either way.


----------



## Omegareign (Aug 3, 2012)

I don't think you're going to get one, my pin from wed has been fine, going to pin the mast tomorrow.


----------



## Jada (Aug 3, 2012)

Great update colt.


----------



## Cobra Strike (Aug 3, 2012)

I would suspect that if it was actually the gear then you would have another one omega...and there would be a lot more guys coming out saying they got one as well....either way glad to have this worked out and your getting better!


----------



## Omegareign (Aug 6, 2012)

little update, this morning I pinned test in my glute and masteron in my left quad.    I think I might have a slight reaction to the oil they use.  Cause even in my shoulders where I pinned last week, they somewhat got red and were more sore than normal, but they're good now.


----------



## Cobra Strike (Aug 6, 2012)

Omegareign said:


> little update, this morning I pinned test in my glute and masteron in my left quad.    I think I might have a slight reaction to the oil they use.  Cause even in my shoulders where I pinned last week, they somewhat got red and were more sore than normal, but they're good now.



Omega, it is normal to get some redness, soarness, and swelling from pinning gear. It happens to me all the time...I think you might be analyzing it to much....enjoy the pain bro because I would kill to not be able to walk today


----------



## coltmc4545 (Aug 6, 2012)

Hey guys sorry for no update. I was on for a second yesterday but actually nothing to update. No redness, no pain, everything is g2g.


----------



## Omegareign (Aug 6, 2012)

Good to hear colt, yeah, you're prob right cobra.  My wife said the same thing, told me to quit being a baby.


----------



## Cobra Strike (Aug 6, 2012)

Omegareign said:


> Good to hear colt, yeah, you're prob right cobra.  My wife said the same thing, told me to quit being a baby.



Are we married to the same woman? Lmao


----------



## sfstud33 (Aug 6, 2012)

Hey Omega - im using the CVL masteron and its been good so far. Little bit sore for two days after the shot but otherwise no problems - and its definitely clean - no infection or other stuff going on. Im stacking it with Pinns Test-E in the same needle and its working out great.

Im curious to know if this pattern continues - you might want to update the log for a few more weeks so that everyone can see how you are progressing...


----------



## Omegareign (Aug 7, 2012)

little update, left shoulder was fine, never got to sore or red, however my right shoulder is pretty damn sore today and red.  Not to concerned about it, nothing like how my leg felt.  Going to keep rotating spots and hopefully my body adapts to whatever is causing this extra soreness and redness.  Could be a number of things, but as long as it keeps clearing up within a week, Im not gonna sweat it.


----------



## 63Vette (Aug 7, 2012)

Omega, there is one oil that I cannot use and I have no idea why. My main guy has great mast p and it is as smooth as silk, so is everything else he has except for his test-e... I absolutely cannot run his test-e. It knots me up and kills me for a week.... I have run everything he has and the only thing that does that is his test e. No one else seems to have that problem but I finally just had to use a different test e/c . No one knows why and no one else has the problem.... its not the BA or the carrier... I even once hypothesized that it was the ester... but other peoples test e didn't do it. So, if it continues to be a problem you may have to switch to find what is comfortable. By the way, after reading this thread, I am a fan of CVL. I need to give them a go .... I love a man who stands behind his gear. Huge KUDOS to CVL for how this was handled.


----------



## Omegareign (Aug 7, 2012)

I have ran starke, GP before and neither gave me issues like this.  Could be right vette.  Im going to give it another go through with each spot to see if maybe It gets better.  If not, might have to switch it up, could be a 1 in a million case.


----------



## DF (Aug 7, 2012)

Sounds like just one of those random bad shot reactions.  I pinned my quad months ago with pharm grade test.  My whole quad swelled.  Got hot red ect... It was painful and/or sore for over a week.  I'm not sure if I ran a fever but with the amount of swelling I had it is very possible.  Also cheers to CVL.  Great job dealing with this issue.


----------



## Cobra Strike (Aug 8, 2012)

Omegareign said:


> I have ran starke, GP before and neither gave me issues like this.  Could be right vette.  Im going to give it another go through with each spot to see if maybe It gets better.  If not, might have to switch it up, could be a 1 in a million case.



hmmmmm all I can think of is try only rotating between 2 spots...this always lets my muscles get use to it. The problem you are explaining now is the same problem I tend to have for the first four weeks of every cycle...

or what vette said


----------



## Omegareign (Aug 8, 2012)

More of an update.  Pinned masteron in my left glute and test in my left quad monday, got the normal injection pain, no redness or heat though, pain is starting to subside like normal.    Hopefully Im adapting to it and don't have to go back to starke.  Was really wanting to see how good CVL quality is.   Next pin is friday, where Ill be back to my right quad which was the one that I thought had the infection, its perfectly fine now though so going to pin masteron there and the test in my right glute.  Once I get through a couple weeks of no bad reactions Ill go back to mixing them and pinning all in one muscle, but playing it safe till then.


----------



## seamus (Aug 8, 2012)

I agree with DADAWG, it takes a while for infection to get to that point, I have a good bit of experience with my job. Most likely a reaction to the shot. Takes balls to try again with the same Vial


----------



## Omegareign (Aug 9, 2012)

Yeah, Im starting to lean that way too now.  Don't think it was an infection.  Cause now even though my left leg feels fine, it did get slightly red, like a skin reaction to the oil.  Whatever the case it seems Im adapting to it, so going to keep pinning the CVL.  Test is starting to kick in too,


----------



## Jada (Aug 9, 2012)

Sup omega , happy everything is turning out good, once in a while I guess a bad injection can happen. Happen to me when I did delts once and I was movin too much guess I was nervous and I had the only pip and it was swollen as Fk. It was real red and it traveled down my arm a little any way lol happy everything is good and alot of respect for cvl .


----------



## Omegareign (Aug 13, 2012)

Just to keep everyone updated.  Injected on friday, my right quad with masteron, right glute with test, got the normal injection pain, no redness.   This morning pinned delts.  Probably going to keep the injection seperate, just cause if I combine them thats 2.5ccs, and thats a lot to inject in one muscle.  Plus I don't mind being a pin cushion.


----------



## DJ21 (Aug 20, 2012)

Didn't want to make another thread, but man 2nd day after injec CVL TestE PIP IS PAINFUL! I can barely sitdown!

I'm about to go back to Pinn if this pain does not go away.


----------



## Omegareign (Aug 20, 2012)

It will go away.  All my latest injections the pain subsides after a day or two.  Just hang in there.  You'll be happy you did.


----------



## Cobra Strike (Aug 20, 2012)

LOL I don't want to be a dick here BUT if you can't handle pip then you shouldn't be doing steroids in the first place. Pip to steroids is like oxygen to breathing....they are one of the same...and it isnormal. I've had times where I couldn't get in a car because it hurt so bad....I just kept pinning. And let's not jump to conclusions here and blame the gear, there are several things that can cause pip. Time to man up and see what your made of....if its not an infection then there is nothing to complain about...school of hard knocks

And for all you guys out there thinking that this is a biased opinion....then you don't know me. I've said this same shit in other pip complaining threds dealing with other labs...even in pinnacle threads...if you don't believe me then Do a search.


----------



## coltmc4545 (Aug 20, 2012)

I was gonna say something but I figured I'd wait because I knew you'd pop up sooner or later lol.

Guys lots of things can cause PIP, not just gear. Pin location, pin size, shaky hands, pinning too slow, pinning too fast, all kinds of shit. I never really pay attention when people complain about PIP. Hell I've had PIP from pharm grade test on my 6th week after never having it in the previous 6 weeks. You're puncturing skin, fat, and muscle tissue, not to mention when/if you hit a nerve. Plus injecting a foreign substance into your body. If I hit a vein I get PIP and bruising. There's too many factors that can cause PIP to just say oh hey, that labs gear has bad PIP. Unless of course everyone using the gear has it, THEN there's something to look at.


----------



## DJ21 (Aug 20, 2012)

Cobra Strike said:


> LOL I don't want to be a dick here BUT if you can't handle pip then you shouldn't be doing steroids in the first place. Pip to steroids is like oxygen to breathing....they are one of the same...and it isnormal. I've had times where I couldn't get in a car because it hurt so bad....I just kept pinning. And let's not jump to conclusions here and blame the gear, there are several things that can cause pip. Time to man up and see what your made of....if its not an infection then there is nothing to complain about...school of hard knocks
> 
> And for all you guys out there thinking that this is a biased opinion....then you don't know me. I've said this same shit in other pip complaining threds dealing with other labs...even in pinnacle threads...if you don't believe me then Do a search.



The normal PIP is fine and have no problem injecting. Today became a lot worse, I feel like there's a 'bubble' in my glute, in the muscle part. Also have flu like symptoms when I woke up today, all achy.

I injected correctly, everything was clean, used benzyl alcohol sterilize everything, aspirated, and injected slowly.

The only difference between past injections was that I used a 23g 1inch needle this time, not a 23g 1 1/2 needle.


----------



## Cobra Strike (Aug 21, 2012)

I hear ya dj...Ive been through it all...infections....pip....not being able to walk....fevers..."test flu"...swollen quads....scar tissue....its all part of the game bro....monitor it and if its not better in that area in a week then we may have an issue.....but until then you should take your issues up with the lab before you start putting them down on a public forum over some injection pain. I also want to mention that wether you use the aseptic technique or not infection can still occur. You are breaking the skin which protects your body from infection/bacteria/virus...air carries these things and you can't completely control everything. I'm not sure on your cycle history or experience bit these are things you will learn as you go...as colt said...this same shit can happen with pharm grade


----------



## DF (Aug 21, 2012)

I agree with Cobra & Colt.  There are lots of reasons for pip.  I would say that the gear is probably last on that list.


----------



## DJ21 (Aug 21, 2012)

Cobra Strike said:


> I hear ya dj...Ive been through it all...infections....pip....not being able to walk....fevers..."test flu"...swollen quads....scar tissue....its all part of the game bro....monitor it and if its not better in that area in a week then we may have an issue.....but until then you should take your issues up with the lab before you start putting them down on a public forum over some injection pain. I also want to mention that wether you use the aseptic technique or not infection can still occur. You are breaking the skin which protects your body from infection/bacteria/virus...air carries these things and you can't completely control everything. I'm not sure on your cycle history or experience bit these are things you will learn as you go...as colt said...this same shit can happen with pharm grade



Thanks Cobra

I found this on another forum, sounds like my issue:


> I injected it into my glute on monday and the day after i started getting a lump. (i used alcohol pads on the bottle and injection site) Now 5 days later that bump is bigger and pretty tender (size of a golfball). There is no redness to it just a bump.
> 
> Been there bro !! Any test that I have injected over 250mg/cc has made a knot come up on me also. Especially a certain test brand 300mg. It was not an infection that caused the lump. Mine eventually got hot and red after about the 3rd day. Finally found out that it was a high BA level in the test. That can be cured by heating the oil. After I did this, none of the other injections from that bottle affected me. I know heating it worked because the first three shots swelled and after the heating, none of them did.



And Cobra this is my first cycle, you're right I have to gain experience. I'm not downing CVL at all, I actually had the best workout after pinning CVL. I just wanted to explain my situation and get advice without making another thread.

I am going to skip pin today and pin tmrw instead. Hopefully this 'lump' will go away soon.


----------



## Cobra Strike (Aug 21, 2012)

Hey dj just pin in a different area for now....and my apologies for being blunt...I'm having an extremely shitty day Fml

Ps....just cause I'm an ass today doesn't mean cvl won't back up their product lol


----------



## PillarofBalance (Aug 21, 2012)

Cobra Strike said:


> I hear ya dj...Ive been through it all...infections....pip....not being able to walk....fevers..."test flu"...swollen quads....scar tissue....its all part of the game bro....monitor it and if its not better in that area in a week then we may have an issue.....but until then you should take your issues up with the lab before you start putting them down on a public forum over some injection pain. I also want to mention that wether you use the aseptic technique or not infection can still occur. You are breaking the skin which protects your body from infection/bacteria/virus...air carries these things and you can't completely control everything. I'm not sure on your cycle history or experience bit these are things you will learn as you go...as colt said...this same shit can happen with pharm grade



The same shit DOES HAPPEN with pharm and there is adverse event reports that can be viewed if you know where to look...

I'm tempted to change the title of this thread since none of it has anything to do with infection....  Guys. Toughen up a bit. I've had some painful injects and terrible pip but I never blamed my source.  Sometimes its the compound your body just hates... Sometimes you did a shitty injection. Sometimes God hates you. Who knows. But stop blaming your sources right off the bat.


----------



## Cobra Strike (Aug 21, 2012)

It's all good dj...your learning bro and that's what this is all about!


----------



## DF (Aug 21, 2012)

PillarofBalance said:


> The same shit* DOES HAPPEN with pharm *and there is adverse event reports that can be viewed if you know where to look...
> 
> I'm tempted to change the title of this thread since none of it has anything to do with infection....  Guys. Toughen up a bit. I've had some painful injects and terrible pip but I never blamed my source.  Sometimes its the compound your body just hates... Sometimes you did a shitty injection. Sometimes God hates you. Who knows. But stop blaming your sources right off the bat.



Yes I had a bad reaction with Pharm grade in the quad.  It sucked ass hurt like hell swollen, red puffy ect...  It will go away more than likely given time.


----------

